# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > islam >  Suat Yıldırım''ın hezeyanı

## axuliuma

Suat Yıldırım''ın hezeyanı ve edeb!...............Aslan Blut


Prof. Dr. Suat Yıldırım''ın ayet aralarında kırmızı harflerle Tevrat ve İncil''e göndermeler yaptığı Kur''an mealini hiç görmemiştim. Yıldırım''ın bir meali olduğunu biliyordum ama elimde yeterince meal olduğu için merak etmemiştim. Cevizkabuğu programında Prof. Dr. Yümni 
Sezen, Hulki Cevizoğlu''na kitabı uzatıp, "şu ayeti okur musunuz?" deyince bilgi sahibi oldum. 

Prof. Dr. Yaşar Nuri üztürk, bu durumu "Kur''an İncilleştiriliyor" diye yorumladı. üztürk, sadece Suat Yıldırım''ın mealini değil, bu yöndeki bütün faaliyetleri kastediyordu. üünkü ABD''de Tevrat, İncil ve Kur''an''dan alıntılarla hazırlanmış "Gerçek Furkan" adlı bir uydurma kitap vardı. Bu da ABD''nin Büyük Ortadoğu Projesi''nin bir uygulamasıydı. 

Suat Yıldırım, konu ile ilgili ilk programa telefonla katıldı ve yeterince konuştu. Hatta iki saat kadar görüşlerini anlatma imkanı buldu. Sonraki programlara ise katılmadı. 

Yıldırım, Zaman gazetesinde "İddialar hezeyandan ibaret" başlığı altında, "muarız"larının gevelediğini ve iftira attıklarını, halkın bu provokasyonu uygulayanların Kur''an''a ne derece bağlı olduklarını çok iyi bildiğini yazdı. "Utanmazlar" dedi. Yıldırım, "Amerika BOP''u üç sene önce 2003''te açıkladı. Benim mealim ise 1998''de yayınlandı" diyerek, bu projelerle hiçbir ilgisinin bulunmadığını anlatmaya çalıştı! 

Cevizkabuğu''nda ve daha sonra kendisine kimse hakaret etmemişti. üstelik, niyetinin kötü olmadığına dair sözler de söylendi. Fakat hatasını kabul etmesi gerektiği üzerinde duruldu. 

Buna rağmen Suat Yıldırım, "muarızım" dediği insanlara hakaret etti! üstelik Kur''an''a bağlılıklarını da sorgulamaya cüret etti! 

Suat Yıldırım''ın bu mealinden şüphe edilmesinin asıl sebebi, 8 Aralık 2003 tarihli Aksiyon dergisindeki açıklamalarıdır. 

Bu derginin kapağına Hz. İsa ikonu konulmuş ve altına "İnsanlık onu bekliyor" diye bir başlık atılmıştı. 45''inci sayfada da Suat Yıldırım''ın "Salat ve selam Hz. İsa için" başlıklı bir açıklaması vardı. 

Yıldırım, şöyle diyordu:

"Mutlak risaletin sahibi Hz. Muhammed tarafından, dünyanın son döneminde tekrar döneceği bildirilen Hz. İsa''nın bu misyonuna, başta Hıristiyanlar olmak üzere bütün insanlık çok muhtaç görünüyor. On dört asırdan beri dünya haritasını, doğrudan doğruya veya sonuçları itibarıyla şekillendiren Müslüman ve Hıristiyan ümmetlerinin, Hz. İsa''nın şahsiyeti etrafında bütünleşerek, hem kendilerini, hem de bütün insanlığı kurtarmaya yönelmeleri, hepimizin ideali olmalıdır. Bunun bazı emareleri de görülmektedir. Birbiriyle samimi diyaloğa giren Müslüman ve Hıristiyanlar, belirli konularda dayanışmada bulunmaktadır." 

Görüldüğü gibi, Aksiyon dergisinin, Hz. İsa''yı kapak yapması ve "İnsanlık onu bekliyor" demesinin ardında Suat Yıldırım''ın bu görüşleri yatmaktadır. Tabii dergiyi hazırlayanlar, kendi görüşlerine uygun konuşacak bir ilahiyatçıyı seçmiş de olabilir. Sonuç değişmiyor. 

Her ne olursa olsun, bu ifadelerde Suat Yıldırım, "dinlerarası diyalog" temaslarını adeta kutsamakta ve Müslümanlar ile Hıristiyanları, Hz. İsa''nın etrafında bütünleşmeye davet etmektedir. Hıristiyanların Hz. İsa''sı ile Müslümanların inandığı Hz. İsa''nın farklı olduğunu bile bile! 

üyle ya, bugün Hıristiyanların yüzde 90''ı, Hz. İsa''yı "Allah''ın oğlu" veya "Allah''ın kendisi" kabul etmektedir. Müslümanlar ise Hz. İsa''yı sadece peygamber olarak bilmektedir. Hz. İsa''nın yeniden yeryüzüne "adil bir hükümdar" olarak geleceğine dair hadis rivayetleri de birçok bilim adamı tarafından İsrailiyat olarak kabul edilmektedir. Kur''an''ın "apaçık ayetler"i karşısında, tartışmalı olduğu bilinen ve sahih olmayan hadislere sığınarak ve "Müslümanları Hıristiyanlaştırmak" demek olduğu Vatikan tarafından defalarca açıklanan "dinlerarası diyalog" misyonuna da hizmet ederek ortaya çıkmış bir kimsenin sekiz sene önce yazdığı Kur''an mealinde ayetlerin altında Tevrat ve İncil''e atıflarda bulunması elbette şüphe çekecektir. 
Dolayısıyla asıl Suat Yıldırım''ın tepkisi "hezeyan"dan ibarettir. 

Bir de "ABD, BOP''u 2003''te açıkladı" diyor! Evet resmen böyle. Ama aynı projeyi, Akşam gazetesinin manşetinden 1996 yılında ben açıklamıştım. O zaman "komplo teorisi" diye üzerinde duran olmadı. üstelik bu proje, W. Wilkie tarafından "Tek Bir Dünya" adı altında kitap olarak da ortaya konulmuştu. Kitap, 1951 yılında Türkiye''de de yayınlanmıştı. Zaten projenin asıl sahibi, 20''nci yüzyılın başında İngiltere idi, sonradan 
ABD devraldı!

Sahi, bugün, ABD Başkanı Bush, "O adil hükümdar benim" derse ne yapacağız? Kabul mü edeceğiz? 
Bu tezgahları görmeyecek miyiz? 

Sonuç olarak Suat Yıldırım''a benim cevabım Yunus''un bir beyitiyle olacak: 

"İlim meclisinde aradım kıldım taleb
İlim geride kaldı, ille edeb, ille edeb."

----------

